# Mead kit



## Danml (Dec 31, 2011)

Has anyone tried this kit ?? Would be interested in opinions of it.

Thanks, Dan


http://www.homebrewing.org/AIH-Blackberry-MEAD-_p_945.html


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2011)

Have not tried it but its a good sounding kit. Looks like the right amount of everything IMO!


----------



## Danml (Jan 5, 2012)

Well the kit is out for delivery via UPS, should have it this morning. Will start it Sat. morning.


----------



## fatbloke (Jan 8, 2012)

looks fine, though maybe a little light on the honey side i.e. I like to use 3lb per gallon as a minimum.

Plus it says that yeast comes seperately, so I'd want to know whose dry yeasts are offered. As I like RC212 for "reds", but it's a nutrient hog and you need to keep a close eye on it if it starts to get stinky. Or either D21 or K1V-1116.


----------



## Danml (Feb 4, 2012)

I now have this in secondary. In the instructions that came with the kit there is no mention of camden tablets. Is this common with meads ? ( it's my first mead ) Is it ok to just go ahead and add them ? I'm kind of confused on this.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2012)

What did the kit come with, any sulfites at all or sorbate?


----------



## Danml (Feb 5, 2012)

It only came with the fruit puree's and the honey for a 5 gal recipe. All else is supplied by the buyer. Therefore I would not buy it again for the price. In primary add puree's, honey, 6 tsp. acid blend, 4 tsp. yeast nutrient, 2.5 tsp pectic ensyme and yeast. Transfer to secondary after fermenting has stop. rack final time in 3-4 weeks. After wine is clear (2 to 3 months) add potassium sorbate to satbilize....mead is now ready to bottle. Age mead appropriately. Very vague instrutions, I think.


----------



## Danml (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have an answer to this ??


----------



## Danml (Feb 9, 2012)

Danml said:


> Has anyone tried this kit ?? Would be interested in opinions of it.
> 
> Thanks, Dan
> 
> ...



Still looking for some help on this.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 9, 2012)

Danml said:


> Still looking for some help on this.




From my somewhat limited experience with fruits (no mead).... Everything I've made has been stabilized with k-meta and sorbate once fermentation is done. If the S.G. has been the same for 3 or 4 days then the fermentation has completed.

I've heard mead can ferment slowly (honey contains natural barriers to fermentation). I'd give it a week at the same S.G. before adding 1/4 tsp k-meta for 5 gal. and 1/2 tsp. sorbate per gallon for the batch (Check label directions on the exact amounts for the products you have - the k-meta label and the sorbate label).

If it smells ok and tastes ok that's what I'd do.

I've had a lot of good meads so I'm curious to see how this comes out for you. I'd love to make one someday.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Mead, when fermented dry and not backsweetined does not need Sorbate or K-Meta


----------



## fatbloke (Feb 12, 2012)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Mead, when fermented dry and not backsweetined does not need Sorbate or K-Meta


+1 on that.

But if you are intending to add something to sweeten it up, then you will need to add the suggested amount of sulphite and sorbate, which stun the yeast and then stop it multiplying again a.k.a. stabilising......

Only then would you add the back sweetening agent......


----------



## Danml (Feb 12, 2012)

No back sweetening here, I was just concerned about the lack of camden in the instructions for this kit.

Thanks to all for the responses.
Dan


----------



## fatbloke (Feb 12, 2012)

Danml said:


> No back sweetening here, I was just concerned about the lack of camden in the instructions for this kit.
> 
> Thanks to all for the responses.
> Dan


It's what can make things like this a bit weird, because sulphites have multiple different uses Dan. 

For instance, the examples that mmadmikes1 and myself have used, as something to stun the yeast, well it obviously kills some of it, but not all, which is why you'd use sorbate as well to prevent it from multiplying again, in the presence of more fermentable sugars. 

At the same time, it's also used as a preservative if you added it just before bottling, and I believe it's also an anti-oxidant.

There's other materials that share some of it's functions as well, for example, ascorbic acid a.k.a. vitamin C, which might not stun the yeast, but it's an anti-oxidant and has preservative qualities, etc

Yet, because it's acidic by nature, you wouldn't want to use the ascorbic acid in place of sulphites (campden tablets), as it'd be more likely to change the taste of a wine (or mead in this case).

Hence it's just really about understanding what some of the chems do and why they might be added in the first place (and no, I'm not one for adding stuff unless it's necessary).

Either way, if the kit is starting to show some promise, you're doing something right. Give it 6 to 12 months of ageing and I suspect you'll be rather surprised how it changes i.e. from mediocre bleargh! to yum yum!


----------



## Danml (Feb 12, 2012)

So bottom line here is not to use camden tablets, let it age and see what happens, 
Correct ? Just don't want anything to go wrong at this point.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mead that had no additives in it was found in Egyptian tombs still drinkable. Honey has natural preservatives in it and will have residual sugars that the yeast will never be able to ferment. Even when I backsweetin I do not add anything to mead. It does not need it, so I don't put it in it. Being said, I leave a small amount of co2 in it to displace any o2 when bottling and I do make sure bottles are sterile. I also soak corks in K-Meta to make sure they are not contaminated. Not worried about re-fermenting. In other word, CO2 prevents oxidation, Fermenting dry prevents re fermentation and cleanliness prevents any kind of other infections. Alcohol content also does the same. BTW You never add sorbate to a wine that has has MLF and it never seems to hurt them. If you are in a hurry add everything, you will need to. 1/4 teaspoon of K-meta per 5 gallons. I dont use sorbate anymore and don't remember how much you use


----------

